# Obama awards Presidential Medal of Freedom to 18



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Obama awards Presidential Medal of Freedom to 18 
President Barack Obama said this year's recipients of the Presidential Medal of Freedom made the world stronger, wiser, more beautiful and more humane.

http://www.wcvb.com/news/obama-awards-presidential-medal-of-freedom-to-18/29907304


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

I didn't read the story...did he give one to Officer Darren Wilson?

Sent from my flux capacitor using 1.21 gigawatts!


----------

